
Netflix Burned by Express.js - Garbage
http://www.infoq.com/news/2014/12/expressjs-burned-netflix
======
smt88
This was very widely discussed on HN a while back:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8631022](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8631022)

The consensus was that Express.js had not burned Netflix, but rather Netflix
had used a tool that it didn't understand.

